# Dell XPS 17 9710 i7 11800H undervolting - step by step tutorial does not seem to work



## DanieleQ0223 (Dec 7, 2021)

Hello, today I tried to enable undervolting in my new XPS 17 9710 following this tutorial. As I can see, many users of 9510/9710 have managed to enable undervolting function, as they write it here. When I try to change the voltage, it does not seem to work, as shown on the picture. Can someone help me with solving this issue?

I have also tried to use Intel XTU, but everytime I try to open it, there is a message "Unable to start Intel XTU. If there is another performance tuning application running, you must close it before trying to start this application".



I work on Windows 11 and I have installed Ubuntu alongside Windows. I installed earliest available BIOS, but it did not help.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 8, 2021)

throttlestop dead on windows 11
					

I installed the windows 11 insider preview, loaded up all the programs and games, but as i noticed it seems changing offset voltage no longer does anything and also some of readings are wrong (turbo ratio and memory freq) as seen here   is there a workaround or microsoft added some stuff to...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------

